# Patek Philippe 5196R



## Zos (Jun 12, 2008)

Let me put in a little bit more information. I currently have a SS Rolex Daytona Zenith in 97% condition worn +/- 10 times. I would like to trade it for a Patek Philippe 5196R Or 5196J. Do you think this is a good deal? Where in D.C should would I be able to trade the watch?


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

Zos said:


> Let me put in a little bit more information. I currently have a SS Rolex Daytona Zenith in 97% condition worn +/- 10 times. I would like to trade it for a Patek Philippe 5196R Or 5196J. Do you think this is a good deal? Where in D.C should would I be able to trade the watch?


To me, the patek 5196 is one of the world's great watches, in a nice modern size (37mm). I would have one, but it would require me divesting myself of my 1937 Patek ref. 96, to which the 5196 is but a bigger, yet younger brother, and I just can't do that, since the ref. 96, IMO, is the ultimate classic Patek. That said, were there any other way to obtain the watch, I would be very hesitant to get rid of the Zenith Daytona you have. They seem to increase in value quite consistently, with the current selling price somewhere north of $18,000, which is about the same as the street price of the 5196. Having to choose between the two, however, there's no contest in my mind; Patek all the way. It's a choice between a Cadillac and a Rolls-Royce.


----------



## Zos (Jun 12, 2008)

*Thanks Rip*

Thanks for the information Rip, you're a nice guy. I posted on timezone, but they seem a little stiff to talk about monetary business. I have yet to try on the 37mm 5196r but from the looks of it, it is absolutely what I like in understated elegance. However the smaller -- ref 96 does seem dashing....
So, do you think a direct trade -- Daytona for 5196r is fair for both parties? or am I getting undercut.


----------



## MichaelS (Nov 14, 2005)

You can find out a lot more about both watches and watch value at:

https://www.timezone.com/

Just don't get involved in any "Is Rolex an overated watch" cotroversy.

MichaelS


----------

